# Βρέθηκε (και χαρίζεται) ημίαιμη λυκοσκυλίτσα



## socratisv (Dec 30, 2009)

Καλησπέρα(μέρα) και καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

Βρήκα αυτή τη γλύκα να περιφέρεται φοβισμένη στην Πατησίων στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου. Είναι ήρεμη, κορίτσι από σπίτι (πρώτο βραβείο στη βόλτα με λουρί και στην κατάληψη του καναπέ:)) και μέσ' στην καλή χαρά. Φιλοξενείται προσωρινά σε πανσιόν λόγω ενός τρελοκούταβου και μιας γάτας στο σπίτι. Χαρίζεται στειρωμένη, εμβολιασμένη και τσιπαρισμένη. Παρακαλώ προωθήστε το μήνυμα ή αν ενδιαφέρεστε άμεσα επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου μέσω ΠΜ.
Καλή χρονιά,
Σ.


----------

